# Σωστή χρήση του emerge και των USE flags

## kokeroulis

καλησπέρα

Είμαι καινούργιος χρήστης του gentoo και έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με τα USE flags και το emerge.Μέχρι στιγμής για να κάνω εγκατάσταση κάτι γράφω την εξής εντολή  

emerge -av package

Επιλέγω "No"...κάνω τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στο /etc/make.conf με βάση τα USE flag που θέλει για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα και μετά ξανά εκτελώ την εντολή 

emerge -av package 

Και επιλέγω "Yes".Αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος για να κάνω εγκατάσταση ή πρέπει να αλλάζω τα USE flags για κάθε dependency???

όταν θέλω να κάνω update όλο το σύστημα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ κάποιο συγκεκριμένο flag?Η εντολή --new-use είναι καλό να την γράφω πάντα?

Αυτα  :Smile: 

----------

## parapente

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο Gentoo!

Τα USE flags είναι διακόπτες κατά κάποιον τρόπο για το ποια χαρακτηριστικά θέλουμε να είναι ενεργοποιημένα κατά την εγκατάσταση ενός πακέτου. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο για όλα τα προγράμματα να είναι ενεργοποιημένα όλα τα USE flags. Μάλιστα για κάποια από αυτά δεν θα είναι δυνατό να τα ενεργοποιούμε όλα. Καλό είναι να βλέπεις το τι αντιπροσωπεύει το κάθε USE flag και αν είναι κάτι το οποίο θέλεις να ισχύει για όλα τα πακέτα που εγκαθιστάς (πχ. ενοποίηση με το γραφικό περιβάλλον του gnome/kde) να βάζεις το flag μέσα στο make.conf ενώ αν είναι κάτι που θέλεις να ισχύει μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που θα εγκαταστήσεις να τοποθετείς το flag στο /etc/portage/package.use.

To --new-use έχει νόημα μόνο όταν τροποποιείς το make.conf και είναι καλό να το χρησιμοποιείς συχνά πυκνά αν και δεν είναι τις περισσότερες φορές απαραίτητο.

Τέλος θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω το emerge -pv package το οποίο σου δείχνει απλά πληροφορίες του πακέτου και τα USE flags που χρησιμοποιεί χωρίς να εκτελεί εγκατάσταση, όπως και το eix το οποίο επιταγχύνει την διαδικασία αναζήτησης πακέτων.

----------

## kokeroulis

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο Gentoo!
> 
> Τα USE flags είναι διακόπτες κατά κάποιον τρόπο για το ποια χαρακτηριστικά θέλουμε να είναι ενεργοποιημένα κατά την εγκατάσταση ενός πακέτου. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο για όλα τα προγράμματα να είναι ενεργοποιημένα όλα τα USE flags. Μάλιστα για κάποια από αυτά δεν θα είναι δυνατό να τα ενεργοποιούμε όλα. Καλό είναι να βλέπεις το τι αντιπροσωπεύει το κάθε USE flag και αν είναι κάτι το οποίο θέλεις να ισχύει για όλα τα πακέτα που εγκαθιστάς (πχ. ενοποίηση με το γραφικό περιβάλλον του gnome/kde) να βάζεις το flag μέσα στο make.conf ενώ αν είναι κάτι που θέλεις να ισχύει μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που θα εγκαταστήσεις να τοποθετείς το flag στο /etc/portage/package.use.
> 
> To --new-use έχει νόημα μόνο όταν τροποποιείς το make.conf και είναι καλό να το χρησιμοποιείς συχνά πυκνά αν και δεν είναι τις περισσότερες φορές απαραίτητο.
> ...

 

οκ.Σε ευχαριστω.

----------

